# She was born at 26weeks what are her chances of survival??



## ellasmummy

Hi girls, a close family friend has polycysitic (sp??) ovaries and has extreme difficulties getting pregnant. She has had lots of miscarriages and never made it past 14 weeks. Well this time she made it past 14 weeks and started having hope this baby would survive and at 24 weeks she started telling people and even brought her 1st baby bits. She was so proud of her little baby bump and everything appeared well. Yesterday she had some discomfort that felt like baby turning and yellow snotty discharge so she went to delivery suite and they confirmed an infection and that she was in labour. They held off the contractions and blue-lighted her to Cambridge where she gave birth yesterday to a little girl, weighing 1lb 7oz. 
She is on lots of monitors and machines but can breathe quite a bit on her own, doctors seem positive and said she had a healthy birth weight for her age. I would just like to know what are her chances of survival? If she does survive how badly will she be affected? My friend doesnt deserve this and i pray for her that her little girl survives. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers.

Thanks girls xxx

:hugs:


----------



## Emma.Gi

Hi hun, in this day and age it's very likely that she will survive, there's so many machines nowadays that will keep her going. My boy was born at 29 weeks so I was a bit further along than her but he had severe lung problems (his lungs are not too bad now) and was at deaths door on more than one ocassion but he's home and healthy now so I'd say she has a good chance of survival coming from my personal experience


----------



## Mamafy

So sorry to hear of your friend:hugs:

It is so hard to say how things will go, every baby born early varies so much. The important thing is that things are going well :) but of course the first 48 hours are the most crucial and this is where things can change from hour to hour. 

I do hope your friends baby continues to do well:hug:


----------



## lousielou

I'm sorry sweetie - I really don't know very much at all about premature babies I'm afraid. They are both in my thoughts xx


----------



## Hevz

Lots of love and luck to your friend and baby.

All babies are different sweetie, just try and think positively for them:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sweetie

Thinking positive thoughts for your friend and her LO


----------



## Pyrrhic

Lots of vibes for your friend and her baby :hugs:

Every baby is different, but the statistics say that if a baby is born at 25 weeks they have a 67% chance of survival.

You may find this of interest: https://www.bliss.org.uk/


----------



## v2007

The fact that she is past viabilty is brilliant. 
In this day and age, the Doctors are able to creat and artificial womb that will help protect her. 
She is breathin on her own, another good sign.
A friend of a friend had a little boy in February, he wasnt due till June. 
He is now 9 months old, and still has a few problems with his lungs but he is growing into a healthy little boy. 

Bliss is a wonderful website that will answer a lot of your questions. 

Lods of happy thoughts and :hug: for you and your friend n her new daughter. 

V x x x


----------



## Laura1984

hello sweetheart.
my friend had a little girl at 26 weeks gestation 5 years ago this december - a beautiful little girl who in september joined mainstream school :)
every situation and every baby is different but if Bethany's story can give you and your friend an extra bit of encouragement then please let it.
Bethany is still only 20 something lb and is tiny but her size is her only issue and the doctors have said in time she will catch up with the other children... she is 4 going on 24 and when i see her i find it remarkable that she was that little doll in the incubator when she was first here :) 
all the love in the world to your friend and her little one 
xx


----------



## machka

I have no answer to your question I'm afraid. However, my thoughts and prayers, for what they are worth, are with your friend and her family and baby.


----------



## Michelle100

Hi, just wanted to tell you that my doctor's nurse told me that a patient had given birth at 24 weeks and he is doing real well. This day and age the odds are good. Keeping your friend and little one in my prayers.


----------



## dizzy65

there is a good chance she will survive. :hugs:


----------



## turbo_mom

The survival rates for preemies go up past the 24th week. Because your friends baby is doing well with his breathing already it sounds like things are well.
My daughter was born at 24 weeks and 5 days and was given 20% chance of survival. She weighed 1lb 8oz. She had a few problems. She had a PDA ligation that saved her life and had laser eye surgery. Other than that and being diagnosed with chronic lung disease we got very lucky and she was quite healthy.
I'm very happy to hear that your friend now has her baby after all the trouble she went through. Just keep sending her positive thoughts. My baby girl is One year old in a week and is now 18 lbs and doing great. These little babies are such strong fighters. I know Angelynn has amazed us all and i'm sure your friends baby will too!!
Keep us updated and :hug: to your friend!


----------



## ellasmummy

Thankyou all soo much for your kind messages. I will have a read of that website and i will also tell my friend to have a look. May offer her some support and comfort. Its also nice to hear some happy endings to premature births. Thanks to everyone xxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Hi hun i had my little man at 26+6 and he is now a strapping 2 year old, he suffered from a pda and cronic lung disease but is a happy little man now.
Love and hugs to your friend x


----------



## Sarah+Ellen

Hi hun, hope your friends baby is doing well. Ellen was born at 24 weeks and weighed 1lb 3oz, she is almost 3 now and doing well. She had a PDS ligation and Laser surgery she has a slightly weak chest but in the main she is well and has no developmental problems, i am on the parent message boards on bliss too as ellensmum and if your frined wants to chat anytime i am more than happy to talk to her. Bliss also have free helpline open till 10pm 0500618140 that may be of more help to her. this is the link to our video story if she wants to see it (or anyone else!)


----------



## ellasmummy

Well so far so good. Baby has had a bit of Jaundice so went under the lamp. She had a blood Transfusion, which the Doctors assured her mum that it was normal and most prem babies need them. She has also had a lumber puncture. She is being fed Mummys breast milk through tubes and she is breathing strongly, mostly on her own. She is at Addenbrooks Hopsital in Cambridge at the moment, which is about 1.5hour drive away from where my friend lives so they are hoping the baby will have stabilised in the next few months so that they can transfer her to Watford General Hospital - Local Hospital. So things are looking good. Fingers Crossed for her xxx


----------



## Hevz

That's positive news isn't it???? Especially as they've got her on Mummy's milk already:happydance:


Thanks for the update:hugs::hug:


----------



## ellasmummy

Yep its definatly good news. She has been told today as baby as survived the 1st 48hours with no problems her chances of survival has doubled! I am so pleased for her! 

She has named the baby Holly! 

So sending lots of love to Baby Holly and her Mummy and Daddy xxx


----------



## xclairex

i went on to a website and it said there is a very good chances of survival at this age its sounds gd she can breathe on her own a little bit, you and your friend and the little princess are in my thoughts xx


----------



## mumto3boys

My sister had her baby at 26 weeks, she is nearly 7 weeks old now, she weighed 2lb2 at birth she went down to 1lb 5oz she now weighs 4lb 2oz, she is breathing on her own has 3 hourly feeds and is out of the incubator, Your friends baby is in the best place and Im sure she will come on in leaps and bounds just like Brooklyn Hugs to you all xx


----------



## ellasmummy

Mumto3boys - Thankyou for your reply. I am so pleased she is doing so well. Hopefully Baby Holly will be as strong as your sisters little princess. I wish you and your family all the best xxx


----------



## ellasmummy

Baby Holly is 1 week old today. She hasnt had any major problems so far. She is breathing more on her own now, doing most of it on her own. She has also gained 30 grams.

Happy one week birthday Holly! Keep fighting LO :hugs:


----------



## Emma.Gi

Keep fighting Holly!


----------



## Hevz

ellasmummy said:


> Baby Holly is 1 week old today. She hasnt had any major problems so far. She is breathing more on her own now, doing most of it on her own. She has also gained 30 grams.
> 
> Happy one week birthday Holly! Keep fighting LO :hugs:

Babe, I'm so glad that she's doing so well :hugs::happydance:


----------



## fifi83

So glad she is doing well, keep fighting my thoughts with you all xx


----------



## Jkelmum

Glad she,s doing well ...shes in my prayers xxx


----------



## mumto3boys

Really glad she is doing well xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I'm glad she's doing well.
:)


----------



## ald

I'm glad she is doing well. My cousin had her baby at 26 weeks weighing 1lb8oz, that was 13 years ago now and you can not tell any difference between her and the rest of her year at school. I hope your friends little one continues fighting and is moved to Watford General soon.


----------



## MountainMum

Lets all pray for your friend and baby.My little girl was born at 24 weeks 7 years ago.We had a very hard/long roller coaster ride for the first 4 months.It is very hard times these babies are amazing ! Being a girl is a bonus,they have a higher rate.And wow some breathing on her own thats wonderful.The Dr's are great and will do all they can.Being there as a friend is the best you can do,Your friend will need good people around her no matter the out come its a long road to travel.All these little miracles are different some come out with complete health and live a normal life others have problems.I wish all the best with all my love xxx


----------



## ellasmummy

Thanks for all your kind words. She is still doing well and has been moved to Luton and Dunstable now so its easier for her mummy and daddy to visit her.

Keep fighting Holly, your a very strong, beautiful little girl! x


----------

